
Announcing Renaissance, a modern, open, and diversified JVM benchmark suite - ffarquet
https://renaissance.dev/
======
shelajev
From the description it's an aggregate of the common modern JVM workloads.

The following is the complete list of benchmarks, separated into groups.

actors akka-uct - Runs the Unbalanced Cobwebbed Tree actor workload in Akka.
(default repetitions: 24)

reactors - Runs benchmarks inspired by the Savina microbenchmark workloads in
a sequence on Reactors.IO. (default repetitions: 10)

apache-spark als - Runs the ALS algorithm from the Spark MLlib. (default
repetitions: 60)

chi-square - Runs the chi-square test from Spark MLlib. (default repetitions:
60)

dec-tree - Runs the Random Forest algorithm from Spark MLlib. (default
repetitions: 40)

gauss-mix - Computes a Gaussian mixture model using expectation-maximization.
(default repetitions: 40)

log-regression - Runs the logistic regression workload from the Spark MLlib.
(default repetitions: 20)

movie-lens - Recommends movies using the ALS algorithm. (default repetitions:
20)

naive-bayes - Runs the multinomial naive Bayes algorithm from the Spark MLlib.
(default repetitions: 30)

page-rank - Runs a number of PageRank iterations, using RDDs. (default
repetitions: 20)

core dummy - A dummy benchmark, which does no work. It is used only to test
the harness. (default repetitions: 20) database db-shootout - Executes a
shootout test using several in-memory databases. (default repetitions: 16)
jdk-concurrent fj-kmeans - Runs the k-means algorithm using the fork/join
framework. (default repetitions: 30)

future-genetic - Runs a genetic algorithm using the Jenetics library and
futures. (default repetitions: 50)

jdk-streams mnemonics - Solves the phone mnemonics problem using JDK streams.
(default repetitions: 16)

par-mnemonics - Solves the phone mnemonics problem using parallel JDK streams.
(default repetitions: 16)

scrabble - Solves the Scrabble puzzle using JDK Streams. (default repetitions:
50)

neo4j neo4j-analytics - Executes Neo4J graph queries against a movie database.
(default repetitions: 20) rx rx-scrabble - Solves the Scrabble puzzle using
the Rx streams. (default repetitions: 80) scala-dotty dotty - Runs the Dotty
compiler on a set of source code files. (default repetitions: 50) scala-stdlib
scala-kmeans - Runs the K-Means algorithm using Scala collections. (default
repetitions: 50) scala-stm philosophers - Solves a variant of the dining
philosophers problem using ScalaSTM. (default repetitions: 30)

scala-stm-bench7 - Runs the stmbench7 benchmark using ScalaSTM. (default
repetitions: 60)

twitter-finagle finagle-chirper - Simulates a microblogging service using
Twitter Finagle. (default repetitions: 90)

finagle-http - Sends many small Finagle HTTP requests to a Finagle HTTP
server, and awaits the response. (default repetitions: 12)

